# 05 Altima vents warm/hot air when temperature dial on coolest



## stevie613 (Aug 24, 2007)

Good day everyone. I have already posted this at the Nissanhelp.com forum site but got replies from the moderators only, whose opinions I value, but am still not fully convinced of the validity of their comments. 

Here's my beef: when I set my (manual) temperature control dial at the coolest (not on A/C), after about 10-15 minutes once the engine is warm, the air blowing from the face/foot vents is warm or sometimes almost hot; frequently warmer or substantially warmer than the outside air. The problem is somewhat intermittent but manifests itself more often than not (i.e., 80-90% of the time). 

The dealer said this weas normal and nissanhelp.com forum moderators has confirmed by saying " ...the fresh air is coming from the engine area" and "...all your vent tunnels, metal, screws, everything is warm to hot. Yea, you are pulling air from outside but guess what it is passing by? Yuppa - your engine, hot metal from your hood, fenders, etc. So, not to worry - it is normal." 

I am not convinced this should be normal as I thought the vent (without the A/C or heat on) had an important role for times when it's not hot enough to switch on the A/C or cold enough to put the heat on but one wants to roll up the windows as it's raining, too noisy, or too windy, etc. and need fresh outside air in the cabin. (Not to mention the need for people who may be allergic to A/C or excessive heat). 

Would this mean that the temperature control function is off when the A/C or heat is not on ? If so, could this be unique to Nissan ? I would greatly appreciate comments from Altima owners, or technicians, as to their advice and/or experience in this area. Thank you.


----------



## Toolman5523 (May 23, 2007)

you thought therefore you must be correct, right? even after Nissan has stated otherwise to you, you're still not convinced? have you measured the the outlet temperature during "vent" mode? the temperature control knob is what controls your heat output through the vents so you can never turn that function off. you can only regulate how much air will travel over the heater core, or rather how much of an opening you allow access to the heater core. outside of the a/c being on there is absolutly nothing to cool the air off to a lower temperature than that of the outside air temp. i'm not real sure what it is that you are looking for here?


----------



## stevie613 (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks Toolman523. Here's what I am looking for: what to do when travelling on a highway, need to roll up all windows because of pouring rain, and/or excessive noise, but the weather is very pleasant outside (not warm enough to switch on the A/C) and one need fresh outside air ?


----------



## Toolman5523 (May 23, 2007)

turn your a/c on, but turn your temperature a little warmer. that will force the cold air to travel over the heater core warming it up slightly. that is the only way you can do it, unless you want to put vent shades over your windows and keep windows cracked. then again it will be too noisy for highway driving. just turn up your temp knob to warmer (sort of like home thermostat), and operate your a/c.


----------



## spat (Oct 15, 2005)

I guess he is looking for someone to be on his side but anyone knowledgeable of HVAC systems in american passenger cars would know that this is typical. I can't say that all american cars are like this but it is typical for the reasons already given to him. Yes I did say american. Their built here and built for america so they are indeed american.

I suppose it is possible, hell anything is, some manufacturer has placed fresh air intakes on a vehicle at the front nose therefore bypassing the engine compartment and eliminating the heat source for the air. However even in this situation the ducts carrying that air are going to be heated up to some degree so. 

I just don't know. If he doesn't believe the dealer or the carrying.com moderators I guess he will only belive a liar or someone that just doesn't know any better. 

Now don't be offended thats just the way it is. However there is one good point in this whole mess. If you can come up with a solution to the problem and get a patent on it you stand a great chance of becoming a millionaire.


----------



## spat (Oct 15, 2005)

stevie613 said:


> Thanks Toolman523. Here's what I am looking for: what to do when travelling on a highway, need to roll up all windows because of pouring rain, and/or excessive noise, but the weather is very pleasant outside (not warm enough to switch on the A/C) and one need fresh outside air ?


Do you live in a humid climate? The A/C also acts as a dehumidifier and helps to prevent the windows from fogging up. Many people without A/C tend to think their windows fog up in the rain because they closed the windows and need fresh air but that is not completely true.


----------

